# Glycerin in bath bombs



## Rachaellcarter (May 22, 2018)

Hi

Does anyone use vegetable glycerin in bath bombs? 

If so do you use in place of the oils/butters? Or as a binder. 

If in place of oils can i get rid of the poly 80 as i use dyes so only need it for oil slick. 

In as a binder does it make the bombs go hard like water does? 

Sorry i am pretty clueless when it comes to glycerine but there is a method in my madness. Im trying to find a better skin conditioner and try and not need the poly 80 as im convinced its the reason behind the frangence not smelling very strong in the bath.


----------



## jax1962 (May 22, 2018)

Hmmm.... glycerine is a humectant, I haven't tried it but I don't think it would be a good idea in bath bombs?  If you want to get rid of the Poly 80, you could try red turkey castor oil.  What % fragrance are you using?


----------



## Rachaellcarter (May 22, 2018)

It depends on the fragrence. I use the maxium recomended on the safty sheets. 1% some and 3% others.

To be honest my bath bombs seem to be morphing into bubble bars but i havent looked into a recipe for that. Currently my recipe is

300g bi carb
150g cit
15g slsa
5g cream of tartar
25g oil/butter
5ml poly
Dye
Water to bind


----------



## jax1962 (May 22, 2018)

That seems like a lot of oil/butter and liquid in general.  I don't use butters but for an 850g bicarb batch I use 27g liquid in total.  When you say 'dye' is it a liquid also? Do you live somewhere humid?  I suggest you try a simple recipe to see if it holds together for you:

850g Bicarb
425g Citric
50g Epsom Salt (optional)
9g  Fragrance oil 
9g Sunflower oil
9g Water

Mix the liquids into your bicarb.  Add epsom salts if using.  mix together well and get lumps out before finally adding citric.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 22, 2018)

Your recipe looks okay but I too think it's a lot of oil.  I use cocoa or shea butter in mine.   I personally would avoid using glycerin in BB's as well due to it being a humectant and drawing moisture.   I don't use salts in mine though I'm playing with adding some cream of tartar for hardness.  I do use SLSA.  No water, will cause it to activate and can cause warts.  I use alcohol (91%) if spritzing is needed.  Witchhazel works too.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 22, 2018)

I bought a bottle of Glycerine as a recipe I saw said to use it.  Have not had a lot of luck with it.
SLSA will add bubbles, which I like but it is $$$


----------



## Rachaellcarter (May 22, 2018)

I use a lot if oil because i wanted the skin softness. Not that it works. I have never had a problem with my bombs going hard so i left it in. Could tbe oils be the reason for lack of smell? I heard that tapioca starch (the specific kind) could help with carrying the smell anyone use that? Call me crazy i thought the poly was drawing the fragrence into the water hence why i thought of getting rid.

If glycerin is a no go how come with all that oil i still dont get the sift skin feel? Who knew bath bombs could be such hard work

I use powder dyes and i thing my mix is 94%dry 6%wet

I just seem to work better with water. Alcohol just doesnt go well with me


----------



## lsg (May 22, 2018)

A surfactant can act as an emulsifier in your bath bombs.  As the previous poster stated, you can use SLSA powder in your bath bombs.  I use it and don't use polysorbate 80.  Glycerine attracts moisture from the atmosphere, so I don't know how well it will work in bath bombs.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 22, 2018)

I personally don't find that bath bombs are moisturizing.  I make a bath melt or use bath oil if I need extra.  I mostly use sugar scrubs in the shower though. Bath bombs for my grandkids and I sell them once in awhile at a few of my shows.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2020)

Rachaellcarter said:


> I use a lot if oil because i wanted the skin softness. Not that it works. I have never had a problem with my bombs going hard so i left it in. Could tbe oils be the reason for lack of smell? I heard that tapioca starch (the specific kind) could help with carrying the smell anyone use that? Call me crazy i thought the poly was drawing the fragrence into the water hence why i thought of getting rid.
> 
> If glycerin is a no go how come with all that oil i still dont get the sift skin feel? Who knew bath bombs could be such hard work
> 
> ...


Hi, I generally use kaolin clay to help with softness in water.

Also I'm curious if you are mixing your fragrance oil together with your carrier oil ?


----------



## shunt2011 (May 19, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, I generally use kaolin clay to help with softness in water.
> 
> Also I'm curious if you are mixing your fragrance oil together with your carrier oil ?



The poster hasn't been here since 2018 which is when this post was made.  Not likely to get a response.


----------

